# Your parent's types and your type?



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Looking for correlations. Thisthread  had many type 4 responders with 6's for mothers. I wonder what other patterns are out there. Also, I'm quite nosy, so brief family dynamics descriptions are welcome. *

EDIT: *Information about* variant stackings *would also be appreciated.
 
so,
I'm a *7*w8 (sp/sx)
Mother is a *1*w2 (sx/sp?) who holds everyone together. She's very critical and rigid, but dependable and provides a strong moral guideline. So, occasionally tolerable, but we clash a lot. :wink:
Father is a *9*w8 (sp/so)*. *He rarely does any parenting and kinda remotely hangs around, but he taught me how to let things go more easily.

Sorry if this is repeated, could only find the mbti one.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

I'm a 5w6. My mom is a 2w1, and I believe my dad is 8w9.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

9w1, with a 5w6 dad (he's a 5, but definitely not a w4), and my mother...well I'd say she's a 6w7. I don't know, she doesn't do...tests.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm a 4w5, with a 6w5 father and a 1w9 mom (I think)


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

I'm a 4w3.

I'm not sure about my parents, but I think that my dad is a 5w6 and my mother is a 2w3.


----------



## Psychophlegmatic (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't know my mother, father, or my stepfather's enneagram types...I wish I did. But I do know their personalities...any insight as to their types is greatly appreciated. 

Okay..so here's the challenge:

My mother is a perfectionist, and expects perfection from others. She is a twin, and was raised in an abusive household with 4 brothers and sisters. She is a dental hygenist. In school, she was a social butterfly, was a cheerleader and dated often. She started working when she was 15 and eventually went to college, getting straight A's. She likes to gossip about people, which is why I don't talk to her- I can't. She is Catholic. She has mood-swings and can be very emotional and needs constant approval and attention. She had me whe she was 18-19...and I was pretty much raised by everyone else in my family.

My father is...like me...lol. He is the complete opposite of my mother, and I wonder why they even started dating in the first place. He is lazy..but is very smart. He likes taking pictures and spending time playing online games. He is a very private person and has bouts of depression. He is a goofy guy..lol...and I will always view him as a kid. My mother tried to alienate me from him and told me terrible lies about him...but since I don't trust her opinion, I grew quite fond of him. I never saw him much during my childhood..but I don't blame him. Knowing my mother, I can't help but admire him for getting the hell outta here...lol.

My stepfather...is a vindictive ass hat. I know this sounds biased..but I've tried to get along with him my entire life. I saw him as a father-figure (kinda)..but he rejected me (His loss, right?..lol ). So I have a right to call him a deuche bag. He is a very irritable, controlling, and has an explosive temper. He abused animals in front of me to see how I react. During my childhood..my beloved cat was poisoned...and I believe he was the culprit. He has tried to kill my new cat and always threatened to do so. He is one sick bastard.. I don't know what my mother sees in him..he likes to see me squirm. He is tells rascist jokes and mocks and insults me. He is a controlling, anal, neat-freak who has no real friends. He seems pleasant to most outsiders as shy, thoughtful...but I think he is a narcissistic sociopath. Just my opinion, of course..but not without 16 years of first-hand experience.

As for me, well...I am a 19 year old Type 5 wing 6 who can't stand physical contact, keeps to herself, is distrustful of people, and is disconnected from her emotions. What a world, eh?

Like I said..any insight to their types is greatly appreciated


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

@_Hecait_ Your mother sounds like an unhealthy 3w2. Your father could be a 9... while your stepfather could be an unhealthy 8.

Also, run away from your family as soon as you can.


----------



## Psychophlegmatic (Apr 29, 2012)

Krelian91 said:


> @_Hecait_ Your mother sounds like an unhealthy 3w2. Your father could be a 9... while your stepfather could be an unhealthy 8.
> 
> Also, run away from your family as soon as you can.


Run away? lol...they are the reason why I go away to college. I wish I could run away, though.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm 7w8 INTP. My parents are 1w2 ENTJ and 9w1 INFP, I think.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

I believe my father is a CP 6w5, and my mother is a 1w2 (although sometimes I wonder if her wing is 9- she is a bit fantasy prone). I am a 1w2.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

My mother is I think an ESFJ (although I'm also looking at ESFP because what I thought was Fe+Si might be Se+Fi O_O). I am fairly confident, especially after talking about the Enneagram with her, that she is a 7w6. I'm also fairly sure her tritype goes something like 7w6, 1w2, 2w1. Perhaps. I'm more confident about the 7w6 part. ^_^ So/Sx _maybe_. 

My dad is I think an ISTJ and from what I can see, he seems to be a 6w5. I think his tritype is something to the effect of 6w5, 9w8, 3w2. But that's a bit of guesswork. His core is definitely Six, though (he tends to be CP, I think). Sp/So, I think. Maybe Sp/Sx. 

I get along with them both very well.


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

Hecait said:


> Run away? lol...they are the reason why I go away to college. When I got home..in less than two days, my mother had one of her terrible mood-swings and kicked me out of the house and told me that I was no longer part of the family. I was mortified and hurt...but didn't show it. I only grinned at her and walked away to pack up my stuff again. My stepfather thought this was all hilarious. I was angry and confused...and had a panic attack.
> 
> Now...one month later..my mom seems to have "forgiven me". She wants me back, she said. She misses me. Things have changed. She needs me...
> 
> ...


Good, I'm happy that you acted the way you did. I know how it feels when you hope someone would change but no, they keep to disappoint you over and over. Turn your back on them, and never look back. You deserve a different life.


----------



## Psychophlegmatic (Apr 29, 2012)

Krelian91 said:


> Good, I'm happy that you acted the way you did. I know how it feels when you hope someone would change but no, they keep to disappoint you over and over. Turn your back on them, and never look back. You deserve a different life.


hmm..thank you for your understanding.. But..I am still under their control. You see.. I am 19 years old and without a job... and my mother pays my college tuition. It sucks and I am very much embarassed by this. I can't really run away... I want to...but I am stuck. I am a lazy and unmotivated INTP, who, like I said before, has no people skills...lol. I can only talk to people through the computer..

Maybe I need to make more changes in my life..


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I fit best with 5w4, although I have a lot of Nine traits as well.

My mom is likely a 2w1 (definitely ISFJ). 

My dad is (less sure, but probably) a 7 (definitely ESTP). He has traits of 8 in wanting to dominate and being kind of a bully at times, but it seems a mask for anxiety and authority issues (which might seem more Six). He's very disintegrated, not integrated. He also shows some Three traits, I think.


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

madhatter said:


> I'm a 5w6. My mom is a 2w1, and I believe my dad is 8w9.


If you don't mind, what was it like for you, in brief, growing up with an 8 parent?

I am between 3 / 6 / 8 - my mother is an 8w7 ESTP and my father is a 1w9 INTJ. (If it matters, stepfather is a 6w5 ISTJ, stepmother is a 4w3 INFP).


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

My Dad is a 1w9 (ISTP), My Mom is a 6w5 (ISTJ), I am a 4w3 (INFP).


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

AbioticPrime said:


> If you don't mind, what was it like for you, in brief, growing up with an 8 parent?
> 
> I am between 3 / 6 / 8 - my mother is an 8w7 ESTP and my father is a 1w9 INTJ. (If it matters, stepfather is a 6w5 ISTJ, stepmother is a 4w3 INFP).


Well, it was good in some respects, while in others, it was trying. He taught me how to take care of myself, and fight my own battles. But growing up, he was unhealthy, and when he went into a rage, we had to walk on eggshells around him. He was also verbally abusive. After my mom left him, he went into counseling and got a lot better. But, even now, I think he might be on the bi-polar spectrum, too. Despite all his flaws, he's always been there for me when I needed him.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

My father died 13 years back, so it's a bit difficult to get to his core type (tied between 7 and 8). But, he was most definitely an ENTJ 8w9-7w8-3w2 OR 7w8-8w9-3w2.

My mother is terribly difficult to type because of her mental illness. She seems like an ESxJ. She is certainly a 316 tritype, in some order. It's easy to take her anxiety and outward nervousness as 6, but I know better than to fall for a silly stereotype. If I were to take her family's account into consideration, she is most likely an insane Type 1 or messed up Type 3 with 1 and 6 fixes.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

My mother is a Nine, my father is a Five. My sister types herself as a Six. 

We were a family of introverts. My parents always gave me a lot of time and space to myself which I'm quite grateful for.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

My mother is a 9w1 (952). She seems to be an IxFP.

My step-father is a 9w1 (926) as well, INFP. He's lived with us since I was 6.

My biological dad is a 6w5 (683), maybe ENTP (dunno). He left when I was 3, but stayed in distant contact.

I mentioned some of my family dynamics in that other thread of yours, but I'll say that the most pressing issue in my family was frustration. I was so frustrated that they didn't feel anything, didn't get upset, and condescended to me when I was angry. On the other hand, I had lots of freedom and independence and nearly always got my way.

Where my dad was concerned, he always tried to support me, but was very remote. My family often lied to him about how bad things were for me in elementary school, which he and I both feel is denial, and betrayal of the highest order.

My little sister is a 4 or 9 herself (prob. 497 soc/sx), and her perspective is that we are like four people who live in the same house but have no relation to each other whatsoever. She was her dad's (my step-father's) favorite, I was my mom's favorite. Now that we're both grown up, I honestly don't think they remember either of us. Sad, but funny.

For reference, I believe 7w8 probably describes me best. Failing that, 4wX. Failing that, 8w9.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

holyrockthrower said:


> I mentioned some of my family dynamics in that other thread of yours, but I'll say that the most pressing issue in my family was frustration. I was so frustrated that they didn't feel anything, didn't get upset, and condescended to me when I was angry. On the other hand, I had lots of freedom and independence and nearly always got my way.


I can't imagine how I'd deal with that lack of guidance - not much internet before 11 and I've always been an isolated individual. When I found out that my father was a 9 - I finally semi-understood where he was coming from with the sudden bursts of anxiety, the flippant, sarcastic remarks / trying to brush it off as a joke / problem minimization whenever people got angry with him. I always feel a sort of disconnection with 9's, or with anyone who's unresponsive and not fully there for that matter. But hey, at least the smart-arsed anger-diffusing comments are funny no matter how irritating they get.

And I could hug that last line. As long as I'm not intruding on his personal space, he's not strict regarding anything unless my mum says something about it, in which case he's behind her 100% - so it feels very twisty and betrayal-like (You didn't react so I thought you were fine with it!). Anyhow, he'd spoil me rotten without her around since we're both very "let them do their own thing" people. I'd be terribly frightened of never learning from his lack of correction enforcement (won't usually force himself into repeated conflict etc).

I'm not sure how much of it is pretense when he initially acts unaffected, but starts mouthing off about it afterwards (venting but not resolving matters lol). I should probably ask later if 5's and 9's share a similar delayed emotional response.


----------



## singinbluebird (Jun 11, 2012)

My mom's a 2w1 and her husband a 8w7. Both are extremely unhealthy and their marriage is horrible. And that is why I am a four. I am completely disconnected from both of them.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Dad: 8w9 so/sp (862)
Mom: 6w7 sp/so (692)
Sister: 7w6 sx/so? (713?)
Me: 6w7 sp/sx (614)

My dad's and sister's wings _might_ be the other way around (8w7 and 7w8 respectively). Not 100% sure on my sister's variants, tbh, nor her gut fix, but there's my best guess.
My maternal aunt, who I spent _a lot of time with_ growing up, is a 4w3 (487? She acts like a 487...).

I've been revising/perfecting their typings for a year or so now :tongue:


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

*Myself: *5w4 sx/sp
*mom: *9w8 sp/sx
*dad: *CP 6w5 sp/sx

I've always had a very close relationship with my parents. My dad had some serious anger issues growing up, but he's really mellowed in the last 5-7 years and can laugh at himself more. We used to have terrible screaming fights when i was a teenager that were very dramatic. He's very 5ish in a lot of his ways.

My mom and I share a similar wave-length but she's such a stereotypical 9 mom - reminds me a bit of Marge Simpson. She was like super mom when I was growing up. We've always been very close although i find her a bit judgy sometimes. I'm sure she has 5 in her tritype. She has a very sing-song way of speaking - something I'm glad I didn't adopt.

My parents always considered me the "easy" kid, so i didn't ask much of them, they didn't ask much of me. However they gave me...everything really.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

sleepyhead said:


> My parents always considered me the "easy" kid, so i didn't ask much of them, they didn't ask much of me. However they gave me...everything really.


Haha, my mom always told me I was the easiest kid, out of the 3 of us...easiest pregnancy and birth, and easiest baby...I slept the whole night through at 2 weeks old. And even at a very young age, I would play by myself for hours contently. I didn't ask for much either, and I wonder if that's why I have such trouble asking for anything now. Not that my parents mind. They're both very supportive.


----------



## sorry_neither (Mar 21, 2012)

I had my mom take an Enneagram test a few years ago, she came up as a 6, and she thought the description was very accurate. Haven't thought of it much since then, so I'm not sure about the details... I think she's more phobic than counterphobic. Though she'll eventually take action on something, she spends a _lot_ of time worrying about things, and either I or my sister have to poke her to get on with it. She left home at eighteen and joined the military, stayed with that for a long time, and has essentially stuck to the same job since then (though the company's changed hands a lot). 

Mom: ISTJ 6(p)w5? sp/so
Me: INTJ 5w6(cp) sp/so
(Sister: ESFJ, probably a 2w1)

Yeah, so...I'm like a bizzarro-world version of my mom. She was _so_ not the "I'm my kid's best friend" kind of parent, but we ended up getting along very well. Looking at other people's parents, I feel like I lucked out. Already gushed about her somewhere else in the forum. Of course, there are downsides to being so alike, but at least we get to talk about the ways we both suck!


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Jiktin said:


> I can't imagine how I'd deal with that lack of guidance - not much internet before 11 and I've always been an isolated individual. When I found out that my father was a 9 - I finally semi-understood where he was coming from with the sudden bursts of anxiety, the flippant, sarcastic remarks / trying to brush it off as a joke / problem minimization whenever people got angry with him. I always feel a sort of disconnection with 9's, or with anyone who's unresponsive and not fully there for that matter. But hey, at least the smart-arsed anger-diffusing comments are funny no matter how irritating they get.
> 
> And I could hug that last line. As long as I'm not intruding on his personal space, he's not strict regarding anything unless my mum says something about it, in which case he's behind her 100% - so it feels very twisty and betrayal-like (You didn't react so I thought you were fine with it!). Anyhow, he'd spoil me rotten without her around since we're both very "let them do their own thing" people. I'd be terribly frightened of never learning from his lack of correction enforcement (won't usually force himself into repeated conflict etc).
> 
> I'm not sure how much of it is pretense when he initially acts unaffected, but starts mouthing off about it afterwards (venting but not resolving matters lol). I should probably ask later if 5's and 9's share a similar delayed emotional response.


Holy Crap. We share parents, I swear. Your dad sounds exactly like my step-dad, including that thing where he acts pleasant but starts making snarky remarks afterward.

But yeah, I really did suffer from the lack of guidance, now that I think about it. I just sort of goofed off and did whatever throughout my childhood. I wish I'd had someone encouraging me to settle into something and stick with it, or at least encourage me to think seriously about the future. I just sort of wander the world now, looking for whatever it is I'm supposed to be doing on this earth. Fun, but unfulfilling.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

sleepyhead said:


> I've always had a very close relationship with my parents. My dad had some serious anger issues growing up, but he's really mellowed in the last 5-7 years and can laugh at himself more. We used to have terrible screaming fights when i was a teenager that were very dramatic. He's very 5ish in a lot of his ways.


My father was a pretty angry guy but he's mellowed out over the years. He's done a lot of work on himself. He's either a very Sixish Five or a very Fivish Six. We never got into screaming matches, though. I just avoided him when he was in a stressed out mood.



> My parents always considered me the "easy" kid, so i didn't ask much of them, they didn't ask much of me. However they gave me...everything really.





madhatter said:


> Haha, my mom always told me I was the easiest kid, out of the 3 of us...easiest pregnancy and birth, and easiest baby...I slept the whole night through at 2 weeks old. And even at a very young age, I would play by myself for hours contently. I didn't ask for much either, and I wonder if that's why I have such trouble asking for anything now. Not that my parents mind. They're both very supportive.


My mother and my grandmothers always said I was the "easiest" kid also. I was very independent and never caused any trouble. I mean, I they did have to cut my mother open to get me out; and I spent the first few months screaming in agony all day with colic--but I guess once those initial traumas were over I was pretty pleasant and easy-going to be around. Maybe life just seemed so much more bearable in comparison after those initial periods of agony were over that I just never felt the need to complain about anything or make a fuss.



sorry_neither said:


> Looking at other people's parents, I feel like I lucked out.


I've often felt like I lucked out with my parents too since they were so similar to me in temperament. Most other kids' parents seemed so exhausting to be around; either that or they seemed very domineering or strict.


----------



## tympanon (May 1, 2011)

My mom is ISFP 9w1. My dad is most likely ESTJ 6w7.
I’m INFP 9w1.


I’m the youngest of 5 siblings, but there’s a big age gap between me and the other four. So I actually spent most of my childhood with my mom only. Which was quiet, peaceful and mainly consisted out of drawing, reading, gardening and travelling through imaginary worlds (since quiet + peaceful was often a tad boring as well).
My dad was usally at work. He provided us for all material needs, but emotionally... we never merged well. He never quite understood my ‘passivity’ and believed everything would be solved if I just were to grow up as an extrovert and focussed on more concrete things. My parents marriage has grown sour for more or less the same reason.

EDIT:
_Me and mom are sp/sx. Dad is so/sp.

_


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

OP amendment (can't edit) After reading dot point descriptions,* mum claims to be So/sx*. In any case she's *SO* first no matter what. I have no love for social circumstances, no wonder she gets so annoyed.
---


apple pie said:


> ... believed everything would be solved if I just were to grow up as an extrovert and focused on more concrete things.


Bloody hell, ouch. You should've grown up around _here_​. They like the quiet, contemplative people more; teachers would've loved you to bits!  On the other hand it's kinda oppressive in general ;P 

I keep getting flashback nightmares of grownups labeling me rotten because I couldn't sit still for 30 minutes while they talked to each other quietly. *_lack of stimulation_...*Dying* *_gagity-choke*_ 

And that's why we should all learn child psychology. 


*@Mizmar **@sleepyhead@**madhatter*  You're kidding! My 5 friend mentioned being the sole mature good kid in a somewhat chaotic family and he almost never gets ragged on. Probably due to his ability to listen without offering opinions. You reckon 5-children naturally get more brownie points or something?

*@holyrockthrower *​HEY! I hope you find what you want! *waves hat*


----------



## tympanon (May 1, 2011)

jiktin said:


> bloody hell, ouch. You should've grown up around _here_​. They like the quiet, contemplative people more; teachers would've loved you to bits!  on the other hand it's kinda oppressive in general ;p


Yes... teachers usually adored me!
But it probably wasn’t always that easy for my dad as well. He obviously wanted us to particpate more in community stuff and all, but the more pushy/abrasive he got about it the more we retreated into in our shells. And IxFP 9s are fairly good at retreating.. 



jiktin said:


> i keep getting flashback nightmares of grownups labeling me rotten because i couldn't sit still for 30 minutes while they talked to each other quietly. *_lack of stimulation_...*dying* *_gagity-choke*_
> 
> and that's why we should all learn child psychology.


That quote of yours also seems to apply to my ESTP brother REALLY well! 
As far as I’ve been told (he's 13 years older than me) he got on the teacher’s nerves a lot since he couldn’t sit still for a minute. Teehee. But overall, everybody seemed to like his jester-attitude. And he's still good at charming people this way.

Still wish we would have known about child psychology earlier though.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

Jiktin said:


> I keep getting flashback nightmares of grownups labeling me rotten because I couldn't sit still for 30 minutes while they talked to each other quietly. *_lack of stimulation_...*Dying* *_gagity-choke* _


I thought there was something wrong with me that I wasn't externally focused and engaged the way so many of my peers seemed to be. I didn't get "bored" easily, and I often felt that meant I was defective or retarded in some way. 



> You're kidding! My 5 friend mentioned being the sole mature good kid in a somewhat chaotic family and he almost never gets ragged on. Probably due to his ability to listen without offering opinions. You reckon 5-children naturally get more brownie points or something?


Maybe. I never actively tried to be "good", though. It was more this sense that if I minded my own business and left other people alone then they would leave me alone too. The reason I didn't cause trouble was _not_ because I wanted to be perceived as a "good kid". I just didn't see any logical reason for it. I didn't see what it would get me.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Dad is such a 9 that I knew his type well before mine! 9w1 to be specific, when stressed, and shows it outwardly, he gets critical, he also seems to live in a permanent bubble of non-affectedness. Tritype 954, the peaceful intellectual emotional snowflake. Impossible to dislike.

My mum is likely a 2w1, someone who was always destined to be a mother and the kind of mother who wants her children to learn from her, it would be completely impossible to stop her from talking about her kids and how proud she is of them to others.

_Mum_: Hi, lovely day blah blah
_Random stranger_: Hi
_Mum_: That thing right there [something relevant about the person] -> [random connection] -> [something spectacular about one or more of her children] roud:

Tritype 271. Things must be right, responsible and FUN!!1!


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Sonny said:


> _Mum_: That thing right there [something relevant about the person] -> [random connection] -> [something spectacular about one or more of her children] roud:


 Is she an NE dom by any chance?


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Jiktin said:


> Is she an NE dom by any chance?


Ne Inferior actually, ESFJ, she has a good grip on it though and follows my Ne bounces easily. 

But the wording used was mine xD the connections she makes are usually clear to an observer.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I think my mom was a type 1 ENFJ & my dad is a type 3 ESTJ.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Mizmar said:


> I thought there was something wrong with me that I wasn't externally focused and engaged the way so many of my peers seemed to be. I didn't get "bored" easily, and I often felt that meant I was defective or retarded in some way.


Thankfully it's all down to preferences. 
...all these labels going around though =.= *shakes fist* 



Mizmar said:


> It was more this sense that if I minded my own business and left other people alone then they would leave me alone too.


makes sense! Thankyou


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm a 4w5 ISFP, my mum is a 1w9 and my dad is 1w2, both ENTJs.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Sonny said:


> My mum is likely a 2w1, someone who was always destined to be a mother and the kind of mother who wants her children to learn from her, it would be completely impossible to stop her from talking about her kids and how proud she is of them to others.


My mom's like that too! roud: Although I think she's a 2w1-9-6, and she's an INFJ.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

mom: ESFJ 2w1>1w2>6w7 So/Sp
dad: INFJ 9w1>5w4>2w1 So/Sp
me: ENFP 7w6>1w2>4w3/3w4 Sp/Sx


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Me: ENFP 7w6-4w5-9w1 sx/something -- I'm guessing sx/sp but I dunno.
Mom: ESTJ 1w2-6w5-3w2 sp/so
Dad: ENFP 7w6-4w3-9w8 so/sx (antisocial)
They would've been a great combo if he hadn't been an alcoholic -- they're _very _different, but also complementary.


----------



## Firelioness (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm a 4w3 Sx/So

Mother is a 4w5 Sp/Sx

My dad refuses to test himself, but if I had to guess I'd peg him as a 7w6. My parents divorced when I was around 5 and I was mostly raised by my mom and a 2 step-father. Not sure of his wing, but perhaps 2w1? They're divorced too and my mom is now married to a 3w2.


----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)

father: sp/so 7w8
mother: so/sx 6w7
me: so/sx 8w9


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Mom is a 1w2 Sx/Sp 147, ISFP

Dad is a 7w6 So/Sx 793, ENTP

Stepdad is a 1w9 Sp/Sx, 172, ISTJ

Sister is a 2w1 Sx/So 286, ESFJ

I'm a 5w6 So/Sx 584, ENTP


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm a 9w1 sp/s?, ISFP

Mom is a 6w5 so/sx, possibly INFJ

Dad....I'm not sure of his enneatype, actually. From what I've been told about his life and principles, I'm inclined to think he was a competency type, self-pres-dom (I personally lean toward him being a Three, though I can see arguments for Five if we stick to stereotypes. Our entire family is/was asocial and I wonder if that skews things). I'm fairly sure he was an ISTJ though.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

*4w3 *(147) *Sp/Sx* INFJ <= My type

*6w5 *(146) *Sp/Sx* ISTP <= My father's
*2w3 *(269) *Sp/So* ESFP <= My mother's


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

4w3-8w9-7w6 Sx/So, NFP --> me (still evaluating, E or I)

7w8-4w3-8w9 Sp/Sx, ENTP --> father

1w9-3w4-7w6 Sp/So, ISTJ --> mother

6w5-2w1-9w1 Sp/So, ISFJ --> brother



My father and I have the same tritype.. so annoying. Whenever I annoy my mother she says "Just like your father.."
but I'm the alien because they're all Sp doms and I'm the embarrassing and aggravating Sp last :crying:

.... and now I'm married to a 4w3-1w9-7w6 Sp/Sx INFJ...

alien 4eva :bored:


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> me: 7w8 Sx/Sp
> mom: 7w6 So/Sp
> dad: 5w6 So/Sp


Oh.. so _that's_ why you hate social 7s .... :tongue:


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

Animal said:


> Oh.. so _that's_ why you hate social 7s .... :tongue:


 @Swordsman of Mana hates..
ExTPs
3w2,4,5,6w7,Soc 7 and 9s
Occasionally 1w2 and 2w3
Loves:
All Fi users [stereotyper SOM :angry:]
7w8 and 8s,preferrably Sp/Sx
3w4 and 1w9 (particularly unhealthy ones :wink
Mithos Yggdrassil and Madonna!?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

newbie const said:


> @Swordsman of Mana hates..
> ExTPs
> 3w2,4,5,6w7,Soc 7 and 9s
> Occasionally 1w2 and 2w3


good, except for 9s. I like a lot of 9s :tongue:
also, most 2s in general irritate me, despite their charisma and more dramatic presentation, I kind of want to choke most of them.....



> Loves:
> All Fi users [stereotyper SOM :angry:]
> 7w8 and 8s,preferrably Sp/Sx
> 3w4 and 1w9 (particularly unhealthy ones :wink
> Mithos Yggdrassil and Madonna!?


you forgot
- 1s 
- British boyz
- the rest of Britain 
- tea
- opera
- anime
- money


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> good, except for 9s. I like a lot of 9s :tongue:
> also, most 2s in general irritate me, despite their charisma and more dramatic presentation, I kind of want to choke most of them.....
> 
> 
> ...


To forget is human!Anyway,sorry for derailing thread,guys!
Me:ENTP 7w6 7-1-2/3 Sx/Sp
Mom:ESFJ 1w2 1-2-7/6 So/Sp
Dad:INFP 4w5 4-9-6 Sx/Sp
Younger bro:suffers from Autism :sad:


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

Me: xNFP 4w5-7w6-1w9 so/sx

Father: ExTP 9w1 so/sp or so/sx
Mother: xSFJ 2w1, maybe 6w7 sp/sx. however, I am reconsidering her instincts.

Brother 1: ESFJ or ENTP, seems triple positive. 7w6 so/sx?
Brother 2: IxTx seems like a competency type or maybe an 8w9. not sure about instincts
Sister: ESTJ 3w2 so/sx 379 or 371 tritype

(parents are divorced)


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Me: INFP 4w5; 6w7; 1w9 Sx

Mom: (Very) unhealthy INFJ 461 tritype - SP (or SX). with a lot of mentally problems and disorders. Didn't saw her in 15 years. Don't want too. Not a healthy person. Don't like her. But we have probably some things in common. Also a clear example from someone who is a N-type and actually not smart, but rather stupid. (although she thinks she's smart). I understand her actions, but i don't accept them.

Dad: ISFP 962 - SO. Agression problems however but not 'bossy'. I have the feeling that he can't understand me well. Has a tendency to talk much about himself (i noticed last time). I respect him, we have some similarities but i often have the feeling that he is sometimes a 'little bit stupid' or don't understand me.

Foster mom 1: ESTJ - 837 - SO. Smart, shortsighted, dominant, direct. And make easily contact with everyone. Knows almost everyone. With my 1 this isn't really a match - definitely now. I have the feeling that i could easily make a fight with her, and easily frustrated by what she says that i don't like staying ther or going to ther. She's divorced with my other foster mom (after she finished working). Some end-life crisis. Changed completely her life. Facebook-addicted also, but in a different way like i was (i was always critical on facebook, posted opinions, she used it mainly for chat & social interaction. I didn't care for that).

Foster mom 2: ISFJ: 261 - SP. Hard to live with it. I don't like the kind of rules and structure she needs in her life. Dominant in her way (actually introverted, but dominant because of the rules). Stressy. She is even more stressed like me. But she's more stressed in a way like what is going to happen today. I'm more stressed for social interactions and that kind of things. Also not really a match. To hard to live with it. So draining that i'm happy that i'm home alone (and don't go often to there because i don't like it).

So, basically 4 parents, but it rather feels like having no parents.

Added subtypes


----------



## Na2Cr2O7 (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm an ENTP 7w6-4w5-1w9 sx/sp.

My sister's an ENFJ 8w7 so/sx. (Odd combination, but that is what it is.)

My brothers are a little too young to be typed, but one of them must be a one, while the other couldn't be typed at this stage.

I'd say my dad's a 853 so/sp, and my mom's a 126 so/sx. I am not so sure of their instincts.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

newbie const said:


> How is it like to live in a family filled with power-seeking types and being also another p-s type yourself?


My parents really couldn't live together, they've been divorced for about 16 years now. 

I never thought of my mother as particularly power-seeking; for type 2, I saw it described as "love-seeking" and I think that's a more apt description, and it can be just as over-powering. With the One-wing, she has more superego and conscientiousness and less overt manipulation, but her constant need for love, reassurance, appreciation and gratitude can be exhausting. She really tries not to dump that all on me and my siblings, but we're really the only ones she has, and it can be overwhelming and frustrating sometimes. Especially when it interacts with my own fixations, when I just want to be left alone.

My father doesn't go seeking for power, he just immediately assumes that it's his and that everyone will fall in line. He taught me and my siblings to be independent and not let people walk all over us, and for the most part he has succeeded. But sometimes he's not happy when we don't fall in line with what he wants haha. 

As for myself, I've only ever wanted power and control over myself, never others. So this is only a problem when people in my family try to exercise control over me.


----------



## Shadow Tag (Jan 11, 2014)

Typing my family is tough because I feel as though I have too much information on them lol. But I'll try.

Mother: Hardest to type by far, but I think she's ENFP 7w6 sx or so. Used to think that she led Fe, but now I'm not so sure, it could just be her demonstrative function. She's interested in a ton of different things like an sx 7w6, but has always been pretty responsible like a 7w6 so, especially after having us kids. Great mom and we get along well.

Father: ISTJ 6w5 sp - I know what you're thinking, "You just think that because he's your dad!" But I'm pretty sure this is correct. Besides, he's a great dad and we get along very well. He's a responsible and intelligent man who makes sure the house and finances are all in order and is very supportive of all of his children's goals. :]

Brother: IXTJ 5w6 sp - very introverted, but starting to come out of his shell. It's hard to type him because he's a bit reclusive. No idea if he leads with Si or Ni, but Ni is more likely. We used to fight like crazy, but we get along nowadays. He's very blunt 

Sister: ISFP 9w8 sp - Usually sweet, but has a nasty and reactive side. Super introverted and artistic. We always got along the best between her, my brother, and myself. No question that she's a 9, but she must have a strong 4-fix. She could have a 6-fix, but it's hard to tell because she has an anxiety disorder. 

Me: ESFJ 9w1 so - Only other extrovert in the family other than my mom. I definitely learned how to play by myself, but I was the one who had people over and had a generally easy time in high school socially and academically after my depression was gone from my middle school years. I'm probably the least intelligent and intellectual out of my siblings, but the most hard-working.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Me: ESFP type 4 (undecided on wings, instincts, or tritype at this point).

Mother: ESFJ 2w1 sp/so

Father: xSTx 9w8 (or 8w9) sp/so


----------



## Gorgon (Feb 16, 2015)

Me: 5w4 4w3 9w8 sx/so
Mom: 8w7 3w2 6w7 sp/so (or so/sx with a healthy dose of sp)
Step-dad: 1w9/6w5 3w4 (could also have 4w5 fix, he's a tough nut to crack) sp/sx
Biological dad: some sort of 71x combo? Unsure of instincts.


----------



## lauraernst (Dec 7, 2015)

Hmmm I'd really like to contribute but I don't really know how to type my parents. My father died a few years ago so I can't really ask him, and my mother isn't the best person when it is to be objective about herself. 

Does anyone could help me to type them ? How do you do to type them without asking ? for some reasons I find it easier with my friends even if I am/was quite close to my parents ...

I am very curious to know my father's type actually because he is quite a "model" for me.

I try to read a lot and to become better with typing, but it seems that sometimes I mix everything up, so there is a big chance I would mistype them if I try


----------



## Firelioness (Feb 16, 2016)

My mom just settled on her numbers. 

4w5, Sp/Sx, 415

I'm 4w3, Sx/So, 469

My dad refuses to test, but I think he's some sort of 7. Maybe a 3. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I thought I already posted here but I can't find me. 

I think my dad is a 6w7, sp/so, possibly 369. The 3 could be 2 and the 9 could be 1. Not a lot of 8 blood running in the family. Good dad, supportive and never demanded me to be a certain way or tried to mold me. Provider of the family, I sometimes get angry at him because he is impatient and complains about slow or bad service. I've always considered me impatient but after one comment coming from one of my workmates, I realized I'm very restless but quite patient. I put up with things more than I should and I try to not show others I'm in a rush to pressure them into doing things faster, if they are on my way I look a way around them. I guess I try to stay low key and if someone offends me or rejects me or doesn't give me what I want or asked for, I just keep going and try not to show them how I feel, like my mom.

I think she's a 1w9, sp/so, 126. The 6 could be a 5. She behaves a lot like a 9, but what makes me think she's a 1 instead is that I think she's very principled and hardly abandons her principles if they no longer are convenient. But she doesn't look angry or is very strict. She's rather warm. But 1s can be warm. She's a little dignified, she prefers to keep her composure and takes the higher road if wronged. She's very centered and sensible, good at administrating. Neutral, impartial mediator. Honest. She very could be 9, I'm undecided. She deals with her emotions on her own, like pretty much everyone in my family. Religious, also in the sense of doing things consistently. I've always thought I learned self- respect from her. She's a bit wary of being taken advantage of and I remember her telling us not change who we are just to be liked. If offended, keep saying good morning and don't lower yourself to their petty games. Modest, patient. But with a bit of hidden pride. Once I asked her what animal she relates to. She told me a giraffe. The reason, I asked. The answer surprised me a little. She said it's because they have their heads closer to the sky (heaven).

Both are people others look up to and they know they can count on them. My father, despite being able to abandon his principles and take advantage of situations that will help his family, which comes always first, for the same reason, be can be taken advantage of by those closer to him. He has some street smarts, but he is very willing to offer help if asked. My mom is more cautious, keeps a very harmless demeanor but knows when to stop. 

Or at least that's how I see them. My older sister is a 146 maybe 126 sp, leading with 6. My younger sister is a 269, sp dom. We're all sp dom.


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

My mom: 8w7 sx ESTJ
My dad: 6w5 sp ISTJ
Me: 4w5 sx/sp (468) INFP


----------



## atenea (Sep 14, 2014)

Mother: 9w1 ENFP
Father: 5w6 ISTJ
Me: 5w4 INFP
Sister: 6w5 INFJ


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

I am 8w7 ENTP, 

Mother was 2w1 ENFJ
Father is 5(nowing) INTJ

{I have never seen anyone so no wing more than my father. He is organized, desirous of connection, unique, artistic, envious; all in equal measure. He is so obviously a 5 that he is like the definition. It's really eerie.}

I wonder about mothers. They seem to get type 2'ed a lot. Does becoming a mother fundamentally alter many people's perception of them? I think especially the kids see their mother as type 2 often. I call it the quintessential motherly type.

I know ultra blow hard hard working image devoted type 3 corporate women that become gushing sticky candy hair victims for life when their kids are around. I do not think this is an unchanging force ...


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Mom: ESFJ 8w7
Dad: ISFP 9w1 

Yes, my dad was that precious. My best friend, he was so funny I miss him every day.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

series0 said:


> I am 8w7 ENTP,
> 
> Mother was 2w1 ENFJ
> Father is 5(nowing) INTJ
> ...


My mother is a 1w9 Sp, ISTJ... she's a train.. try stopping her, you'll get crushed. Very dutiful, task oriented, always getting things done, doing everything for everyone _because it has to get done,_ making no show out of it, expecting nothing in return.

Other people have suggested 2 fix because she's helpful and so forth, but nope. I will never buy it..she's a 1w9 with a 3w4 fix. She does that stuff because, in her own words, she wants to "be perfect." That is her driving goal in life. This is a woman who will clean the house and run everyone else's errands while her leg is broken or she just had back surgery. It's hard to convince her to just STOP. Yet she's very health conscious at the same time.. of course, because she's perfect.

Even my 7w8 father admits that "her only flaw is she's too perfect." And they fight constantly, Han solo & Princess Leia style (he's a 7w8 like Han, and I would type Leia at 1). 

I cannot imagine the cutest baby, kitten or fuzzy little cute-face would turn my mom into a gushing candy anything. No way. She loves animals and children, and there's a little bit of softness there when she's around something cute and vulnerable, but she just... keeps.. going.. >:]


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Mom: sp/so 1w2
Dad: sp/so 9w1 or pure 9
Sister: so/sp or sp/so 2w3? I'm not sure actually. Maybe 7.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Wrong thread.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Father: 9w8 5w6 4w5 Sp/Sx. He's very chill and it's fun to have a relaxed parent. He doesn't express his feelings a lot (ISFP), but he'll do everything for me.
Mother: 6w7 cp 2w3 8w9 So/Sx. She's dominant, friendly and anxious as hell. She's my best friend, we're very close and we almost never clash.

My parents balance each other out.

Me: 1w2 (2w3/3w2 6w7) So/Sp


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

I know that my parents are a Five and a Six, because they told me. My father's Fiveness is quite obvious, but I wouldn't really have been able to type my mother - her Six-like fears and weaknesses weren't really visible to us kids, and her Six-like strengths just felt like good parenting.

We haven't discussed the wing thing with my father, but I suspect that he's a 5w4 like me. Sharing a lot of personality traits has not made us closer though: we've always irritated the hell out of each other. Especially for a teenager it felt almost insufferable to live under the roof of (and having to obey) a person who was very inflexible with the same things as I was, and wanted to control the same things that would have I wanted to control.

Fortunately is pretty easy to not be close with type Five relatives, as it's not considered weird or sad to only see each other a few times a year, a few hours at a time.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

My post several years ago was inaccurate in some places. I'm very confident of these nowadays, including being more confident of my uncertainty:

*Dad:* 8w9-2w3-6w7, SO/SP, ESTP

*Mom:* 6w5-9w1-2w1, SP/SO, ISFP 
(weaker SOC)

*Aunt:* 4w3-6w7-8w?, SO/SX, ESFP 
(She's definitely 8-fixed and even relates to 8w9, but she's a lot louder / "hotter" than my dad, so either wing could work. I tend to think it's an 8w7 fix that can look somewhat "9ish" from the core 4, but it might [still] be too hasty to rule out 8w9 totally. Is also _very_ triple-Reactive o_o)

*Sister:* 7w6-1w2-3w4, SX-last, ESFP-Fi 
(aka strong Fi while definitely being extroverted. She's more obviously SX-last now that I know more, but I keep changing my mind between SO/SP or SP/SO with strong SOC.)

*Me:* 6w7-1w9-4w5 SP/SX, INTJ 
(weaker SX)

As before, I added my aunt because she has a big part in my upbringing (for an aunt I guess?), so it would feel incomplete if I didn't. Sorted by age.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem (Nov 7, 2017)

I believe my mom is a 7w6 8w7 2w3 so/sx, 

My dad is a 6w5 1w9 (I am not sure of what his heart type is. I kind of lean towards 4 but I am not sure because there are some things that don't entirely line up.) sp/so. 

I believe my sister is either a 6w5 or a 4w3.

I can see 4w3 6w5 9w1 sp/sx or 4w3 6w5 9w1 sp/sx for her.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Pleased to meet you, we're the Superego family. Mom is a Self Pres 2. Dad is a Social 6. I'm an only child, and of course a 1 (SO). 

Even though neither of my my parents are 1's, they are both 1-ish, and come from families that were 1-ish, either because of the types of my grandparents themselves or because they came from cultures that are 1-ish. Both of my dad's parents were 1's, and one (Mom's mom) was Japanese, which has a heavily 1-influenced culture. Dad's side inherited the work-first-play-later, traditionalist, hyper-drivenness aspect of the type. Mom's side inherited the side that is meticulous, ultra-polite, perfectionistic, anti-self, and teaches you that inconveniencing others is embarrassing because group orderliness is more important than your individual desires.

As a 1, I'm always caught between having ambitious personal goals for my career and material wellbeing to be "good," yet fearing that I may do it the wrong way, or shame myself if I stand out too much or do things another person wouldn't like. Those combined, I've grown to be someone who ardently colors within the lines of life. 

The interactions between my mom and dad are interesting these days, as they get into their 60s. They've been married over 30 years. They spend a lot of time talking about SP-related topics, like what to do with the house, health, news with the extended family, etc. Where they clash is with my mom, who shows that classic Self Pres 2 entitlement in spades - "I don't need a whole cake, but a measly _crumb_ now and then would be nice and I don't even get _that_." Most of her concerns are about my Dad's messiness, lack of concern over how he appears to others, lack of conscientiousness, and terrible manners. As a 6, Dad is almost always a bit jittery and anxious - which leads him to warn people about things or tell them what to do/not do (which Mom hates). His 3-ish side comes out as "I don't feel sorry for so-and-so, they never asked me for advice, and if they would have they wouldn't be screwed." 

On the whole, they are/were, however, extremely caring and dedicated parents and I consider myself lucky.


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

my father is a 9w8 (tritype is probably 9cp64) sp/sx ISFP
my mother is a 1w2 (136) so/sx ENFJ
myself is a 5w6 (either 592 or 512) sp/so INFP.


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

My mother is a 2w3 (269 tritype) Sp/Sx ISFJ

My father is a 7w8 (not sure of tritype) Sx/So ESFP 

Me, I am a 4w3 (461 tritype) So/Sp ISFJ

My younger sister is a 3w4 (379 tritype) So/Sx INTP

My older Sister is a 6w7 (648 tritype) Sp/So ENFP



Interesting, or not really?


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

ESFP for mom, my best guess for my dad is xxTP - didn't know him well, he didn't seem to have a problem with that, he was musically gifted and could play an extraordinary 7 musical instruments, I want to lean towards ISTP because of that, but he could be ENTP for all I know. According to my mother he had that ENTP/ xSTP guy "rakish charm" and his talent with instruments suggests a kind of natural hands-on understanding of machines or engineering that I associate with Ti.

I was largely raised by xSTJ grandparents though, which was really fun. Not. Well, they at least provided the stability and income for me to develop my intellect and explore my talents, but as I grew they were none too happy how much I resembled the exploratory qualities of my Pe parents. My mom says though I express my values like my Grandpa, which makes sense since he was ISTJ, as far as she's concerned, I'm like the vegan environmentalist version of a conservative Republican, which amuses me to no end. She used to tell my nephew "aunt Forest Nymph will beat their ass for you."

EDIT: Oh hell this is the enneagram forum. I think my mom is a 3w4 or a 9w8, my dad was probably a 7 all the way down to his early death. My grandfather was undoubtedly a 1w9 and his wife a 8w7. My maternal grandmother may have been a 2w1.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

My mother is ENFP 7w6 
Father is ISTP 8w9
I am ISTP 5w4
(Not related to the title, but to add anyway)
Sister is ISFP 4w3
Brother is an ESFP 7w8


My father is basically Wolverine without superpowers
Mother is using tradition and framing it to her likes and super paradoxial (polr Ti)
I'm that weird, creepy, assholish kid (and don't pity me). 
Sister is the girl that is socially introverted, but has friends and speak to them occasionally. 
Brother is the kid that is not super serious all the time and act with bravado and sister and mother's Fi resonate with him. Basically, Lamar Davis from GTA V.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

My dad is ISTP 9w8 3w4 5w6 sp/sx.

My mom is ENFJ 2w3 1w2 5w6 so/sp. (I'm not confident about her last fix, but her first two are really strong in my opinion.)

My type is in my signature.

My younger sister is INFP 9w8 4w5 7w6 sp/sx.

My other two younger sisters are probably too young to type.


----------



## jng (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm not SUPER certain of my parents' types, but I think I have figured them out (but not the tritype). I'm least certain of the instinctual variants. I'm more solid on their MBTI types because the enneagram is newer to me, so I've had time to really contemplate their MBTI.

My mom is a social 9w1 ENFJ.
My dad is a self-preservation 7w8 ENFP.

I'm a self-preservation 4w5-6w5-1w9 INFJ.


----------



## banane_wane (May 13, 2017)

I'm a 7w6; Mum's a 9w8 and Dad's a 1w9

I ultimately relate better to my Dad.


----------



## InsomniacForLife (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm still fairly new to enneagram and learning about all of the types but this is what I think the members of my family are:

I'm a 7w6.
Dad is a 6w7.
Mom is a 2w3.
Stepdad is a 1w2.
Stepmom is most likely 5w4. 
I'm honestly not sure about my sister but I am leaning towards 4w3. She has a lot of angst lmao. 

I lived with my mom and dad until they divorced when I was about 6 years old. I have lived with my stepdad and mom since I was around 8. My dad is still a big part of my life but "from a distance" so to speak because I haven't lived with him since I was very young.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm a 1w2
Sister is a 7w6
Mom is a 6w5
Dad is an 8w9


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Mum typed as ENFJ and dad was typed ENFP on one simple picture test and INTP on another and then on yet another simple picture test he scored ISFP lol but I assume he is INTP because he usually _really_ introverted and I also assume he is a thinker. Both are very deep persons. I have also considered ISTP but no it lead back to INTP. For their enneagrams I guess mum would be type 5w4 or 4w5, possibly 2w1, and dad eighter 7 or 5.


----------



## BlueGunner (Sep 15, 2018)

Father: ESTJ Te and Ne were very obvious. Very practical. 8w7 

Mother: ISFJ 6w5

Me: INFJ 1w9 (Me and my mother are very similar, she's just more practical and has a better memory.)

Sister: ESFP 2w3

Youngest Sister: ESFJ 6w7


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

Dad: sp/so or so/sp 9w1, 962, INTP(?)

Mom: sp/so 9w1, 962, ISFJ

Me: sp/so 9w1, 964, INTP

Brother: so/sx 9w8, 937, ISTP

We're a whole family of Nines, but with an 8 wing, not being sx-last, and an Se-user, my brother is the black sheep of the family. :tongue:


Seriously, though, if my parents had known about MBTI or Enneagram at the time, I sincerely hope they would have dramatically changed their approach to parenting him. A lot of how they raised him seems horrible in hindsight—they tried their best to make him into an xSxJ and eradicate any sx or Se behavior, and none of what he was doing even fell outside of typical teenage behavior.


----------



## greenmachine (May 12, 2018)

Dad 5, Mom 6w5 or a 5w6 with social dichotomy. Me: 5.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

My father is likely a type 8w7 ENTJ. A narcissistic dick.

My mother is definitely a 9w1 and probably an ISFJ.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

I am most probably a 1w2 (INTP) not decided as of yet. 

Mother is a 9w1 ISFJ

Father, probably a 7w8 ESTJ. 

Brother, I reckon is a 9w1 ISFP, and

Sister, is probably a 9w1 ESFJ.


----------



## cyndaquil (Jun 25, 2019)

I am a 4w3

Mom: 3w2
Dad: 5w6
Sister: 3w2
Brother: 6w5


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

Dad: ISTP 5w6 so/sp 

Mom: ENFP 7w8 sx/so

Me: ESFP 6w7cp so/sp


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

I've wondered about the correlation a lot too, there does seem to be a lot of shared enneatypes between parents and kids. I'm 9w1 sp/sx, INFP. (Bear in mind here I suck with variants)

Mum: Think she's 9w1 too, or maybe a 9w8, sp/so, ISFP. She's very chilled out and uncontrolling, pretty much left me to be who I want and do what I want as I grew up, quite reserved and introverted. She had to work her ass off days and nights while I was growing up and when she wasn't working she was usually sleeping during the day so I was pretty much left to my own devices most of the time, so we never really became as close as I think most mothers-children tend to be. I think I probably got my live-and-let-live attitude from her though.

The other one: Very unhealthy cph 6w5 sp/sx, probably INFP. I haven't had anything to do with him since I was very young. Psychopathic monster of a human being, Unlike to everyone else though he treated me well for reasons I can probably guess, my memories with him as a kid are mostly pleasant, but from what I've heard I've forgotten some less pleasant interactions. I don't think he'd have had much enneatype influence on me though cause I haven't seen him since I was about 3 years old.

Edit: Oh since people are including siblings (good idea):

Maternal side:
Older Half-Brother: Honestly don't really know about his enneatype, but probably sp/sx. INTJ.
Older Half-Sister: 7w? sp/so? ESTJ maybe.
Think their dad is an 8w7 ESTJ, don't know him well enough to guess his stack.

Paternal side:
Older Half-Sister 1: Either 7w6 or 2w3 maybe, sx/sp, ENFP.
Older Half-Sister 2: 1w9 so/sp, ISTJ.
My guess for their mum is 9w8 ESFJ, no idea on stack. Not very confident on the enneatype, don't really know her that well either.


----------



## pbgreen (Jul 6, 2019)

I'm 9w1. Middle child.My dad is a 7w?, and my mom is a strong 1w2. 

Lots of clashing with my mom, but she has a very deep interst in me and my brothers. Very peaceful yet surface-level (almost nonexistent) relationship with my dad. He is always there for me if I were to ask, but neither of us ever do and we basically keep to ourselves. but on great terms.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

mom: isfj 6w7 > 9w1 > 2w3 so/sp (some variation of that order)
dad: estj cp6 > 8w7 > 2w1 sx/sp 
me: enfp 2w3 > 7w6 > 9w1 so/sx


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Mam: SEI 1w9 - 7w6 - 4w3
Dad: LSI 6w7 - 9w1 - 2w1
Sister: SLI 1w2 - 6w5 - 2w3
Me: EIE 3w4 - 7w8 - 8w7


----------



## Kopten (Jul 28, 2019)

I'm a 6w5 so/sx ENTP, my dad is an 8w9 ISTP (maybe 9w8, unsure of instinct), and my mom is a 1w2 ESTJ. Sister is a 9w1 ISFJ, unsure of instinct

Bonus: Paternal Grandpa is an 8w9 or 9w8, Grandma is a 2w3


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Mom: ENFJ 1w2 sx/so ultimate mombo amirite?
Dad: INTPest INTP that ever INTPeed 4w5 sx/so ultimate absent-minded professor amirite?
Me: ISTP 1w9 so/sx I know what this looks like, but honestly it works.


----------



## baitedcrow (Dec 22, 2015)

Mother: 4, sx/so?
Father: 6, sp/sx? 

I like the idea of a type having _some_ similarity or "access" to _both_ adjacent types* (& can see the influence of both 3 & 5 in my mother and 5 & 7 in my father) so I'm not that interested in their wings.

Bonus data: I think my sister is probably a 3.

* From the intro to Naranjo's Character and Neurosis, quote in snip for anyone interested:


* *






> Generally speaking, a person who embodies any one of
> the nine characters can easily see in himself the two adjoining
> ones in the map. Thus, an ennea-type III individual, whose life is
> geared to pleasing and succeeding, can coherently understand
> ...


Trying to interpret psychological anchors and behaviors through the lens of the types to either side of a proposed core type in at least an if-I-squint-I-can-see-it sort of way is an interesting idea for helping an unsure person to pinpoint where they are best placed on the circle.


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

Father: 8w7 s?/s? 
Mother: 6w5 sp/s?


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)

Mom: ESFJ 2w1 sx/sp
Dad: ISTP 8w9 sp/sx

Me: INFJ 5w4 sx/sp


----------



## Pensive Fine (Oct 4, 2018)

Mum: ISFJ 2w1 ?w? 6w5 sp/so
Dad: ISTP 9w8 5w6 2w3 sp/sx

Me: INFP 4w5 6w5 1w2 so/sx


----------

